# Favorite wine region



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

If you had your choice of a California wine region to visit, would you choose Napa Valley, Sonoma County, Lake County or Mendocino County?


----------



## robie (Jun 8, 2011)

Flem said:


> If you had your choice of a California wine region to visit, would you choose Napa Valley, Sonoma County, Lake County or Mendocino County?



Well, fortunately I have been to all of the above and to the Central Valley and Central Coastal regions, too. My wife's sons live out there. Every time we visit them, we also take time to go to a wine region and do some tastings.

Each place you mentioned is a completely different experience. Over a series of trips, I would try to visit each. Napa and Southern Sonoma are pretty close to the same, with Sonoma a little less tense.

To Start:

I would say, start with Napa and Southern Sonoma. They are very touristy and fun. They are getting pretty snobby there, like France has been for a longer time. That is expected, I guess; making great wine can do that to you...

As I have written before, I enjoyed Northern Sonoma (Santa Rosa and up) very much. There are some big names there like Rodney Strong and Kendall Jackson, but there also are lots of smaller boutique wineries there that make some really great (but expensive) wines. You can't buy their wines in any store. 

I loved Mendocino county. Lots of Pinot Noir and Zin. When we last went three months ago, it was not unusual to taste 5 or 6 year old Pinot Noir, which typically you don't see that old. It has to be great Pinot to age well that long. I really like Pinot Noir, so I was in heaven. 

Also, when you get away from Southern Sonoma and Napa, the tasting are more personable and sometimes even free. Everything is more down to earth. Big names and very wealthy people own wineries in Napa and Southern Sonoma; in Northern Sonoma, Mendocino and Lake, some very ordinary people have spent their life savings and started their own vineyards and wineries. One we really liked (and will return to) was owned by a retired firemen.

One place in Mendocino (Golden Eye I believe) on highway 128, they sat us down in front of a nice fireplace, brought out 6 different Pinots, already poured; and some food parings. The wine was old and excellent. The cost for the tasting? Nothing! Of course if you purchased a bottle, it would set you back about $40 or more.

The year before we went to the Central Valley to Paso Robles; then to just south of San Luis Obispo (cooler Pinot Noir country). We had a great time and tasted some nice Cabs, Merlot, Zins, Pinot Noirs and blends. We stayed at Avila Beach, which was one of the best places we have ever stayed.

These were all different experiences. I would go back to any of them. So don't be afraid to go to any of them. Just be sure to do your homework, so you know ahead of time where and what to visit.


----------



## dinolan (Jun 8, 2011)

You may also want to consider Livermore, SE of Oakland. Its not as crowded or trendy as Napa or Sonoma. Some of the people we spoke to there say its how Napa and Sonoma were before those areas got extra-popular. My bro-in-law and I found some hidden gems in the region, well worth a day or two there. I'll find the wineries we thought were worthy of a visit and post em later.


----------



## robie (Jun 8, 2011)

dinolan said:


> You may also want to consider Livermore, SE of Oakland. Its not as crowded or trendy as Napa or Sonoma. Some of the people we spoke to there say its how Napa and Sonoma were before those areas got extra-popular. My bro-in-law and I found some hidden gems in the region, well worth a day or two there. I'll find the wineries we thought were worthy of a visit and post em later.



I'll remember this one; maybe for next trip. One of my wife's sons is getting married in August. We'll be there three days - 2.5 days for exploring wineries, .5 for the wedding.  

Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2011)

We spent 3 days last year in the Napa area. Nice place to visit but..... totally overpriced and totally underrated wine these days. I still have mucho buyers remorse!


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 8, 2011)

I went to Napa and Sonoma in April and didn't buy any wine at all. I only tasted where it was free with our tours. I didn't have any samples I was willing to pay $38 for. I like my wine better. We enjoyed the drive through the vineyards, but were not impressed with the few that we tasted.
We taste everywhere we go and buy less and less each year. When you like what you make yourself, it's less enticing to spend all that money.
Besides... I have a basement full of wine now!! I sure don't need a bunch more!! LOL

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Debbie I enjoy going to different wineries and trying anything I don't have. This is how I decide what to make next and what to try and blend.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't have equipment to do grapes, so my choices are more limited...

besides, I keep telling you all...

I have no friends to help me drink this stuff!!! I can't risk finding anymore wine that I like and then feel compelled to make it!! My house is too small!

I know...

buy a bigger house!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't do grapes either, but besides the Chilean and California shipped in I do have several sources near by to get most juice out there already pressed.


----------



## Flem (Jul 12, 2011)

*Mega Score*

A month ago I started this thread to find other members' favorite California wine regions. I did it for a reason. My wife just completed 25 years of service with her company. As a reward for her service, her boss is sending us on an "all expense paid trip" to San Francisco and the wine regions. We'll spend 3 days in the San Francisco area and 4 days exploring/sampling as much of the wine country as time will permit. We'll be going the first week of October. 
Some of you have already given recommendatons. If any of you have more, I/we would certainly appreciate it. Thanks, again!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Mike what a nice boss and company to do that. Your wife is very fortunate to work for such a nice place. I hope someone steps up and gives you more info.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2011)

A trip like that in THIS economy! Amazing!

I would highly recommend reading Judgement of Paris for which the movie Bottle Shock was "loosely" based on. This book is not so much about the historic blind tastings in Paris in 1976 but really a complete history of Napa Valley with in depth details about all the major winemakers that helped to take Napa from a place known for cheap jug wines after the end of prohibition into what it is known for today. Its a great book for anyone who enjoys wine and winemaking.

As for wineries, wow there are soooooo many. When I went last year I wanted to hit places that I read about in Judgment of Paris. So we made a point to stop at Grgich Hills Estate, Stag's Leap Wine Cellars (NOT Stag's Leap Winery - totally different and not what you should visit). Of course no visit would be complete without a trip to Chateau Montelena, probably one of the most beautiful and historic wineries in all of Napa Valley. Also a must visit is Beaulieu Vineyards or BV. Robert Mondavi Winery, Beringer Wines – The Rhine House building, oldest continuous operating winery. Charles Krug Winery, Freemark Abbey, Opus One (even if you don't do a tasting, the winery is amazing and a great place to take pictures). The Silvarado Trail offers a bunch of wineries that are a little off the beaten path but very worth it. Plumpjack, Rutherford Hill, Duckhorn, Clos du Val, Silver Oak..........

As I have said before, the wineries are a great place to taste but you will pay full retail. If your buying a really nice bottle of wine check out the Trader Joe's or Whole Foods or even better yet, find the Costco in Napa. These places have an amazing selection of Napa wines and all will be at least 20-30% off the full retail price you will pay at the wineries.

Lastly have a great time. They have some amazing restaurants in Napa of of course great wines to go with dinner. Take lots of pics!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 13, 2011)

I was in San Fran in April this year... amazing city!! We did a tour of Napa/Sonoma and didn't buy a thing. I wasn't truly "wowed" by anything I tasted and am too cheap to pay $35 for a bottle of wine no better than mine!! I AM a cheapskate for sure! When we travel to NY State, I buy at several wineries, but just didn't feel it in CA. It was fun to drive through wine country and see the "estates". We did a couple walking tours of San Fran, a city bus tour, Alcatraz, Fisherman's Wharf and Muir Woods bus trip. All very nice. Beautiful, walkable city. NO Parking available... even at the hotels! You pay $35/day minimum to park! If you drive around, then you pay more to park where you end up. Not a "car friendly" city. We put on 10 miles walking some days and it was fantastic! Busses are easy to navigate as well. So much to see there! Chinatown is where to buy ALL your trinkets. Same stuff offered at the tourist traps at 1/5 the cost! There are so many wonderful places to eat... it's unbelievable!
Have fun and wear walking shoes. It is not warm there... even in summer. It's moderate all year. They say they can spot the tourists... the people with shorts on! Most we saw were shivering! We read up and were aware of the wind and weather.

Debbie


----------



## robie (Jul 13, 2011)

Debbie, I did pretty much the same tour the year before. I also enjoy visiting Sonoma and Napa, but like you, I don't buy much.


----------



## Flem (Jul 13, 2011)

Mike and Debbie,
Thanks for your input and recommendations.
Mike, I'll buy the book to find out more about the history of the area. We'll definitely check out some of the wineries you suggested. We are staying in Napa so some of the major ones will be handy. We're not looking to buy (a lot) but we'll certainly be sampling on a regular basis. 
Debbie, we're actually staying at Fisherman's Warf so we'll be somewhat close to some of the sights. We're in pretty good shape for "old farts" so we don't mind walking and not opposed to grabbing a bus for local transportation. As for the expensive California wines, we'll be doing more sampling than buying. We really enjoy trying other wines. We're especially interested in seeing the countryside. 
Thanks, again to both of you!! 

By the way, her boss is also giving her $1000 spending money. He is generous beyond belief!! But she's worth it!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 14, 2011)

You lucky devil you!! In Wisconsin, there is not normally a fee to taste, but we have paid in other states. CA was charging $15 for 3 tastes at some of the BIG, fancy wineries!! You'll NEED that $1,000!! Just for samples!

Debbie


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll take the oldest wine region in the US... Herman MO.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah nope....... 

That would be New Mexico my good friend.


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm... check out the link:

http://www.slfp.com/SLFPageWineries.htm


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 15, 2011)

1830's 

First grapes where planted in NM in 1629 by Spanish settlers. First wine produced was in 1633.

New Mexico Wine History


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im not a fan of many wine regions in america.. My favorite is the champagne region of France, cause I love champagne... But my favorite reds come from Chili, Argentina, and France


----------



## Flem (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe on her 30th anniversary we'll go to Missouri, New Mexico, France, Chile or Argentina. LOL
Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## Flem (Jul 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You lucky devil you!! In Wisconsin, there is not normally a fee to taste, but we have paid in other states. CA was charging $15 for 3 tastes at some of the BIG, fancy wineries!! You'll NEED that $1,000!! Just for samples!
> 
> Debbie



Yeah, a grand sounds like a lot of money, but it won't go that far on this trip.
But still---------------


----------



## davewaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Just went to the Fingerlakes region in NY, wonderfull white wines and cheap tastings (free to $5). The reds leave alot to be desired but there around a 100 wineries at this point and some beautifull scenery, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree the Finger Lakes are a lot of fun


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Headed to NYS in 3 weeks... no Finger Lakes this trip. Garden can't be left too long!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

Where are you headed. If you're up near the Falls and have you're passports, consider Niagara On the Lake.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

I went across and saw the falls a few years ago. Just don't have time this year... will visit family and head back to get the gardening done! Picking waits for no man... or woman!

Debbie


----------



## jwalker1140 (Jul 18, 2011)

My personal vote would be for the Central Coast. I love Santa Barbara County for the syrahs and pinots, and Paso Robles for the zins and Rhone blends. Probably not real convenient if flying into San Fran unless you're willing to do some driving though.

If staying close to San Fran, I'd do the tourist thing around the wharf for a day and then hit Sonoma (first choice) and/or Napa (second choice). Plus, a side trip to Yosemite would be awesome, if time permits.

If I ever move out of CA (I moved to Los Angeles about 20 years ago from Indiana), my ideal trip would be to fly into San Fran, drive down the Pacific Coast Highway through Monterey and Carmel, eventually cut over to Paso and then drop down to Los Olivos/Solvang/Lompoc in Santa Barbara County, and then I'd fly out of LAX. One of the most beautiful stretches of road in the country, and fantastic wine in areas that offer more for your $$$ than Napa, IMHO.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 18, 2011)

Hermann! 

We have a Calfornia based winery that setup a tasting room here, owned by the Dierbergs (same people own Hermanhof winery, lots of First Bank and the grocery chain by the same name). They are buying up property all over town. We'll be the 6th winery within 10 miles of town and there are 3 or so more withing 30 minute drive.


----------

